# مش لاي حد



## kareemnagi (16 يناير 2015)

لو سمحتم عايز اعرف العبوات البلاستيك - جراكن - بتتباع فين وفي حدود كام سعر الجركن سعة لتر واحد

للي عايز يبعت ع الميل [email protected]
او ع الخاص . وشكرا


----------



## kareemnagi (17 يناير 2015)

وبرده العبوات المعدنية من الصفيح


----------



## kareemnagi (17 يناير 2015)

فين الاخوة الافاضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oganes (17 يناير 2015)

مرحبة اخي العزيز
ما معنى covering load؟؟
هل نضيف احمال beam and slab and column ام هيه تضيف اوتوماتيك؟؟
وهل نضيف حمل الجدار على الكمرات وكم مقدارها لكل متر طول؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (17 يناير 2015)

ابقى كلمنى يا هندسه اعطى لك تيلفونتتهم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 يناير 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ابقى كلمنى يا هندسه اعطى لك تيلفونتتهم


سباق للخير باشمهندس عبد القادر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جابر ابوزيد سيد (20 يناير 2015)

مكان بيع العبوات البلاستيك - أي سعة - في باب البحر مكان متفرع من شارع كلوت بك وهو شارع بجوار شارع الجمهورية عند الفجالة بمنطقة رمسيس- والعبوة البلاستيك سعة لتر في حدود 90 قرش


----------

